# Pain in right ovary?



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

A couple of hrs ago i got this really bad pain in my right ovary it was like someone stuck a knife in and twisted it, ive never felt anything like this before, i normaly have a niggling pain in the left constantly but not in the right and never as severe as this, has anyone got any clue what could be happening?  
Im on cd29 and normaly have a 32-35 day cycle.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like it may have been a cyst popping as I get that same feeling every couple of months. If happens again then do see your GP.

Ruth


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanx Ruth, im still getting the odd twinge there but im going for a scan tomorow so hopefuly it will show something on there.


----------

